# Drei Festplatten an einem Kabel



## clickmaster (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin jetzt nicht so der Crack in Elektrotechnik.  Kann ich drei SATA2 HDDs an einem Stromkabel anschließen?

An dem Stromkabel sind zwei 4Pin-Anschlüsse an die ich jeweils einen Stecker mit je zwei SATA-Stromsteckern angestöpselt habe.

Ansonsten müsste ich noch ein weiteres Stromkabel an das Netzteil anschließen.

Achja, es handelt sich um eine 2 TB WD Caviar Green, eine 500 GB Caviar Black und eine 640 GB Caviar Blue.


----------



## Own3r (22. Dezember 2010)

D.h. du hast 2 Adapter von Molex auf SATA-Strom angesteckt und du erhälst 4 SATA Stromstecker? Wenn ja, dann hast du ja 4 SATA Stromstecker, mitdenen du die HDDs anschließen kannst.


----------



## clickmaster (22. Dezember 2010)

Also ich habe am Netzteil ein Kabel, das sich verzweigt. An beiden Enden befindet sich so ein Stecker:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






An diesen beiden Enden schließe ich jeweils folgenden Adapter an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das sollte doch ok sein, oder nicht?


----------



## exa (22. Dezember 2010)

ist ok!


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. Dezember 2010)

Ja passt der Strom reicht locker aus für 3 Platten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Dezember 2010)

Das ist kein Problem, kannst du machen, es ist egal, ob du an einem Stromsteckere vier Platten dranhängst oder an den vier Steckern des Kabels je eine Platte.
Hat denn dein Netzteil nicht genügend Sata Stromkabel?


----------



## Creep1972 (22. Dezember 2010)

Yo, Festplatten brauchen nicht viel Strom, auch keine Extra-schnellen


----------



## Own3r (22. Dezember 2010)

Jop, das geht! HDDs verbauchen auch nicht so viel Strom


----------

